# Is Kung Fu right for me?



## Master_Beard (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello, I have been out of MA for a long time do to some spinal injuries. I have the opportunity to study Kung Fu  Wing Chun, in the IP MAN lineage in Detroit. My question is that I assume kung fu has way less tosses, throws and high kicks as other styles do which would be a problem to me. The other style I can take is Ninjutsu which the kid in me would love, but the mid thirties guy I am with spinal fusions worries me. With all that said am I correct in assuming that Wing Chun kung fu is better suited for me? Thanks.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 5, 2015)

i would inform the instructor and ask for his opinion because he should know what he teaches and what would be safe and what is not safe. however im sure someone here may have a better understanding of wing chun kung fu, and they can probably give a better answer
best of luck


----------



## Master_Beard (Feb 5, 2015)

donald1 said:


> i would inform the instructor and ask for his opinion because he should know what he teaches and what would be safe and what is not safe. however im sure someone here may have a better understanding of wing chun kung fu, and they can probably give a better answer
> best of luck


Thanks Donald, I will do.


----------



## yak sao (Feb 5, 2015)

Most WC lineages tend to be easier on the body than a lot of other MA systems.
Check with your doc and make sure he's ok with it then go check out the school and watch a class or two to see if it's a good fit for you 

If you are medically cleared then I think you would find WC to be an awsome training system. 
Good luck


----------



## PiedmontChun (Feb 5, 2015)

I would agree with the above. In my particular class, if someone had an injury or an issue like you describe, they could either not partcipate in anything groundwork related or sparring, and still participate in quite a bit of hands on instruction and the majority of drills I imagine. Brute strength and athleticism is not the name of the game in Wing Chun (though being in decent shape helps). A lot of training is developing sensitivity and proper response, and is not hard on the body.

It goes without saying to confirm it with the instructors / owner so they are aware and cool with accomodating you, and the medical clearance of course.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 5, 2015)

yak sao said:


> Most WC lineages tend to be easier on the body than a lot of other MA systems.
> Check with your doc and make sure he's ok with it then go check out the school and watch a class or two to see if it's a good fit for you
> 
> If you are medically cleared then I think you would find WC to be an awsome training system.
> Good luck



I agree with YS, while checking with your potential instructor is good, they are not doctors and not qualified to make the call, all they can do is speculate and assist from your feedback, if they have dealt with injuries and disabilities in the dojang before, it just means they may have more experience accommodating.

Seek the guidance of *your doctor* that knows your history and can give advice, maybe a they can reference you to a physio who that is familiar with MA and their injuries.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2015)

Honestly man, only you can answer this question. A lot more goes into picking and staying with an art than just your physical condition, though I understand why it's a major concern for you. Most of my sihingdai and past/current teachers have taught people with back injuries with varying levels of success. Without knowing your particulars, it's hard to give any advice of one art over another.


----------



## Master_Beard (Feb 5, 2015)

Eric_H said:


> Honestly man, only you can answer this question. A lot more goes into picking and staying with an art than just your physical condition, though I understand why it's a major concern for you. Most of my sihingdai and past/current teachers have taught people with back injuries with varying levels of success. Without knowing your particulars, it's hard to give any advice of one art over another.


Very true Eric. I am the best judge of my condition. My Doc just said nothing like football or boxing (sparing, jabs to head) and I think I'm fine in anything besides styles like Judo or Jujitsu, I just could not find any info on the internet on Wing Chun as far as tosses and throws. My search brought me here so I singed up. Thanks again and I think I'll just take a class and watch a class or two.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 5, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Seek the guidance of *your doctor* that knows your history and can give advice, maybe a they can reference you to a physio who that is familiar with MA and their injuries.



No. Your Dr may or may not be a reasonable person to consult on this issue. You need to consult a Dr who is familiar with martial arts and the stresses they put on the body. If your Dr happens to be a martial artist, then you're good to go. If not, find one who is.

I would not consult a random Dr about something as specialized as martial arts training any more than I would consult a random Dr about a decompression injury after a 300 foot dive.

Frankly, if your Dr says no boxing, then (if he actually knows anything about MA training) you're not OK with any martial art that includes contact sparring. With a history of spinal fusions, you need to consult, specifically, with an orthopedist who is familiar with the very specific stresses placed on the body during martial arts training.

Although orthopedics isn't my field, I suspect what you're going to be told is that there is no body of evidence to determine how much risk you're at, and therefore you're going to be hard pressed to find anybody who will say you're cleared for any contact sports or MA training.


----------



## Master_Beard (Feb 5, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> No. Your Dr may or may not be a reasonable person to consult on this issue. You need to consult a Dr who is familiar with martial arts and the stresses they put on the body. If your Dr happens to be a martial artist, then you're good to go. If not, find one who is.
> 
> I would not consult a random Dr about something as specialized as martial arts training any more than I would consult a random Dr about a decompression injury after a 300 foot dive.
> 
> ...


Very wise words Dirty Dog. I'm a disabled Veteran who go and sees Doctors at the V.A. hospital. My Doc is a former Marine and he said repeated jabs, hooks to the head like in western boxing sparing is a no no, but bag work, glove work would be ok. And the repeated tossing from styles like Judo also. I'll go Talk to the instructor at the Kung fu club in Detroit and go from there. I really miss the MA and just want to train even if it's one, two days a week. Thanks for you're concern.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 5, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> No. Your Dr may or may not be a reasonable person to consult on this issue. You need to consult a Dr who is familiar with martial arts and the stresses they put on the body. If your Dr happens to be a martial artist, then you're good to go. If not, find one who is.
> 
> I would not consult a random Dr about something as specialized as martial arts training any more than I would consult a random Dr about a decompression injury after a 300 foot dive.
> 
> ...



That's what I said, go to *your *doctor that knows *your* history. And get a reference to a specialist that has the experience.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 5, 2015)

Master_Beard said:


> Hello, I have been out of MA for a long time do to some spinal injuries. I have the opportunity to study Kung Fu  Wing Chun, in the IP MAN lineage in Detroit. My question is that I assume kung fu has way less tosses, throws and high kicks as other styles do which would be a problem to me. The other style I can take is Ninjutsu which the kid in me would love, but the mid thirties guy I am with spinal fusions worries me. With all that said am I correct in assuming that Wing Chun kung fu is better suited for me? Thanks.


Visit both schools.  WATCH their training.  Speak to the instructors, sharing your physical concerns.  Find out what htey say and what they think they can do for you.  That's the only way to find out whether their program and instruction will work for you.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 5, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> No. Your Dr may or may not be a reasonable person to consult on this issue. You need to consult a Dr who is familiar with martial arts and the stresses they put on the body. If your Dr happens to be a martial artist, then you're good to go. If not, find one who is.
> 
> I would not consult a random Dr about something as specialized as martial arts training any more than I would consult a random Dr about a decompression injury after a 300 foot dive.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice.  I've assumed you've got medical clearance...  but you need to be sure and you need to listen to your body about how much you can do.  Some aspects of training may just be off the table for you, though you may still be able to do line drills and kata.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 5, 2015)

Master_Beard said:


> Hello, I have been out of MA for a long time do to some spinal injuries. I have the opportunity to study Kung Fu  Wing Chun, in the IP MAN lineage in Detroit. My question is that I assume kung fu has way less tosses, throws and high kicks as other styles do which would be a problem to me. The other style I can take is Ninjutsu which the kid in me would love, but the mid thirties guy I am with spinal fusions worries me. With all that said am I correct in assuming that Wing Chun kung fu is better suited for me? Thanks.



Sir,

I’ll not give advice but only opine.

Get advice from a sports physician.

You are an adult and are responsible for what you do and what you put your body through.

No one can feel what you are going through or how your body feels. Know and understand your limitations; stop when it hurts or if you feel it is going to be detrimental. A good instructor will always push you and drive you to do more and to get better. A good instructor will also understand when you say you are done or feel uncomfortable about continuing to prevent hurting yourself.
Take your time and build yourself up, don’t keep going when you are in pain or may be hurting yourself just to keep up with everyone else.
Be selective as to whom you train and practice with. If they are going to fast or to hard say something.

Have fun, enjoy yourself, and do whatever you feel good about doing.


----------



## Master_Beard (Feb 5, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Sir,
> 
> I’ll not give advice but only opine.
> 
> ...


This is my fear Danny T. I'm afraid that any style i choose I would not deserve to advance in rank If I was "limited"  It would not be fair to others. Thats why I was thinking about Kung Fu, because I read they don't realty have belts its more of a "time in service"


----------



## Danny T (Feb 5, 2015)

Master_Beard said:


> This is my fear Danny T. I'm afraid that any style i choose I would not deserve to advance in rank If I was "limited"  It would not be fair to others. Thats why I was thinking about Kung Fu, because I read they don't realty have belts its more of a "time in service"


In my opinion it is all depended upon the instructor and you. I have several students with physical restrictions as yourself. They train often and have grown far more than they ever expected. 

As to being 'limited' we all are limited in some form or fashion. 
Don't compare yourself to others, compare yourself to you.

I say do it, do your best and have an awesome time doing so.


----------



## KPM (Feb 5, 2015)

I know its a private matter, but knowing what surgery you had would help. Based upon the advice your Doc gave I'm assuming a cervical fusion?  You are correct in that Wing Chun typically does not have tosses, throws, or high kicks.  Ninjutsu does!  Not all Wing Chun schools have hard contact sparring, and those that do very likely make it optional.  Look up Chi Sau on youtube.  For most Wing Chun schools, that is the primary method of "free-play", and should be fine for you. If your Doc said that the impact involved in hitting a heavy bag is fine, then you should have no problem with Wing Chun.  My advice would be to stay away from the Ninjutsu school.  If they are the real deal (Bujinkan) then they will do lots of throwing, rolling around on the ground, hard contact, etc.  IMHO, Wing Chun or Tai Chi would be about the most "spine friendly" martial arts you will find!  ;-)


----------



## zuti car (Feb 6, 2015)

Master_Beard said:


> This is my fear Danny T. I'm afraid that any style i choose I would not deserve to advance in rank If I was "limited"  It would not be fair to others. Thats why I was thinking about Kung Fu, because I read they don't realty have belts its more of a "time in service"


I had a car accident and I am "limited" , guess what , I teach wing chun , not professionally but I do teach . The most important thing is how you feel about what you are doing , ranks are not important . I am also practicing Zonghe Quan , very soft style of White Crane and i would recommend that before everything else , although Tai Chi and Wing Chun are also very good and easier to find . In White Crane school where I practice there are no ranks , only teacher and students , some of the students are in the school for more than 20 years , they have completed the system long time age and they can have any rank they like , but nobody cares ,they just practice their art , nothing beyond that is iportant


----------



## Argus (Feb 7, 2015)

The only thing I perceive that may be a problem -- especially since your doctor mentioned "no boxing / jabs to the head" is our tendency to lap, or grab and pull a hand. If done quickly and with force, as many of the guys in my lineage do, it can pull the body forward while head lags behind, effectively "throwing the head back" and putting stress on the neck/upper spine. It's not as much of a problem if you keep your chin tucked in slightly, but it will probably take you by surprise a few times.

If that sounds like a problem, you can still train WC. Just make sure that everyone you touch hands with knows to be gentle and not pull you forcefully. Moreover, some lineages aren't even in the habit of lopping forcefully.


----------



## Jake104 (Mar 8, 2015)

Master_Beard said:


> Hello, I have been out of MA for a long time do to some spinal injuries. I have the opportunity to study Kung Fu  Wing Chun, in the IP MAN lineage in Detroit. My question is that I assume kung fu has way less tosses, throws and high kicks as other styles do which would be a problem to me. The other style I can take is Ninjutsu which the kid in me would love, but the mid thirties guy I am with spinal fusions worries me. With all that said am I correct in assuming that Wing Chun kung fu is better suited for me? Thanks.


I have a spinal fusion and in my 40's. I started Wing Chun when I was 19 and was taught a more physical form of the art. This was way before my back issues. Since my fusion in 2009. I've had to really reevaluate how I do things now. It's forced me to search for easier safer and smarter training methods. Wing Chun is an art that was originally designed for the weaker smaller person to overcome bigger and stronger opponents. My injury dictates how I do my WC now. Which really isn't such a bad thing. In way, since I can't rely on strength anymore. My WC has become much better and probably will always continue to improve for that reason. I also train in a FMA/ MMA/Combative group in which we learn breaks and throws takedowns etc. I just make it clear to anyone I train with that, I'm injured and to kinda take it easy on my back. I train with a nice bunch. so they respect that request.


----------



## geezer (Mar 9, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> I have a spinal fusion and in my 40's.


 
Yeah, what Jake said. I've got back issues, joint issues, heck even _mental _ issues ...and I'll be 60 in a few months. I still enjoy WC and hope to train for many years to come.

PS *JAKE *--lost your number. Call or email me (check my sig. below) -- let's get together and train a bit, or just catch up. I'll buy the beer. --Steve


----------



## Jake104 (Mar 10, 2015)

geezer said:


> Yeah, what Jake said. I've got back issues, joint issues, heck even _mental _ issues ...and I'll be 60 in a few months. I still enjoy WC and hope to train for many years to come.
> 
> PS *JAKE *--lost your number. Call or email me (check my sig. below) -- let's get together and train a bit, or just catch up. I'll buy the beer. --Steve


I'd like that! I emailed you my number. I'm going to the DTE seminar in Phoenix  on the 21st hopefully see you there! Op sorry for hijack!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 3, 2015)

Depending on your back issues, I would talk to the instructor and ask about the movements that are common with the type of Kung Fu you are looking at.  My style of Kung Fu (Jow Ga) uses a lot of waist movement where Wing Chun hardly uses any waist compared to Jow Ga.  If you have back injuries, know your limitations, let  your instructor know and double check with the doctor.


----------



## Yendokuen (Aug 11, 2015)

As some others have said, aside from talking to your doctor, you should also just let the potential sifu/instructor know your situation. Assuming the sifu isn't a straight up fool, he/she will take note of your situation and make sure you are taught in a way that is beneficial for you. A good sifu will be able to teach you how to be effective according to how you can use your body.


----------

